# Flaky paint ..........



## mt8 (Jan 7, 2011)

Does anyone know how to paint a ceiling that has flaky paint on it? It is in a bathroom if that makes any difference.

I have scraped the loose paint off back to the bare plaster and tried to key it into the existing good paint, put some laytex paint on last weekend to try and seal it.

Tried giving it a final gentle rub down today but still some small sections coming away - anyway as it’s my sons house and he wanted it doing yesterday as usual I proceeded to put on the first coat of emulsion today. Paint was specifically for bathrooms and kitchens.

So on the sections that are down to bare plaster it went on okay but as soon as it touched the “ good sections” it comes peeling off on the roller the more I go over it the more comes off.

Are there any particular products I could use to cure this as it it really starting to  me off big time.

Or is it a case of just getting the ceiling skimmed all over and start again?

Hoping someone can point me in the right direction:thumb:


----------



## Jue (Aug 1, 2016)

Sounds like it's not had it's wash coat right at the start when it was freshly plastered. Bar from sanding it right back & starting again (night mer Job & dirty) I put this on mine & had never done it befor - http://www.wickes.co.uk/Wickes-PVCu-White-Ash-Effect-Interior-Cladding-250-x-2500mm/p/9000033775


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

No point re-skimming on top of the paint as it will come away witht he flakey paint.

Scrape as much of the flakey paint as you can, make sure the ceiling is as dry as possible (moisture in the bathroom tens to ruin the paint in my experience). 
Get a specific bathroom paint and water it down for a mist coat.
Do a couple of coats of the mist coat before painting a normal coat.

You can also maybe try a plaster primer if the problem is quite big.


----------

